# Mimi Moments



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello!

The weather has been wonderful the last couple of days in Dallas so I thought I would take a few pictures of Mimi while the lighting was good. Enjoy! :biggrin1: :biggrin1:

-Mimi not wanting to get her leash on... silly girl just plopped by the door instead of going into the living room 
-waiting to get off the car
-in Mommy's office first as a helper in the big chair and then napping!
-Some RLH at the park


*I've tried to post using insert and its not working...:frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love her smile in the RLH photo.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww Mimi is a cutie.

She looks little! How big is she?

Meeka


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the Mimi pics, she's such a princess.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

She weighs 6 lbs and has been steady at that weight for about 2 months now. I've only had her 3 months and its an improvement in a pound. She does not feel as bony as she did when we got her. I adopted her from a shelter and she's approximately 15 months according to her paperwork, although the vet felt she may be younger due to her teeth growth. He conferred with another vet who specializes in teeth and we have a follow up to see how she is progressing.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Mimi looks adorable in those pictures! Such a good office helper and I'm sure mom didn't mind that she was "sleeping on the job". I love that happy "in air" photo of her playing in the park.

She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She's blossomed so much even since her avitar picture! I'm so glad she found you to be her forever mommie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mimi-you adorable little darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love the pics.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a doll! The 2nd pic is my fave :biggrin1: I love her coloring, its a lil bit of everything, very unique


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She's adorable! Love the pics.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She is adorable, and Mimi is a very fitting name for a cute little princess!Gina


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she is cute. She looks like a little stuffed animal. I LOVE the bows in her hair.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love all the pics of Mimi! What a sweet looking girl!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

these are great. what a doll!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Mimi's a sweetheart!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What an adorable little face. I love her coloring and the RLH.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's so cute. Love the pictures.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

She is so beautiful - what kind of havanese is she - is she a sable - her colouring is so nice.

How old is she?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful comments. I feel really lucky to have gotten this tiny girl and extremely happy that she is in our lives. Having her has completely opened my mind and my heart.

Mimi was born approx December 2007, so she's a little over a year now and weighs 6 lbs. I too love her coloring and I've been looking at the coloring charts but can't make up my mind.. She's got a tan/gold on her back mixed with gray, a cream undercoat and gray/silver ears. 

Thank you to everyone for opening up your hearts and sharing in her progress. I have learned soo much. In a way I feel like you are the ones that understand the most and I can relate to you because of our experiences, triumphs, and challenges with our pups. I may not be posting on her strides on a regular basis but I hope I can display with a few pictures here and there.


pic... she is completely asleep in this one... DH put her in her bed on ours and she was out!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Love the sleeping pic!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is so cute! Looks like a little stuffed toy! She is a lucky girl to have you for a mom!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*more pics!*

I hadn't posted recent pictures of Mimi because we've been busy! But I took her for a grooming session about 2 weeks ago and got to finally post 
pictures!

the embedded pictures were not working and I don't know why... I am using flickr!

Here they are attached.

Beauty Salon visit
Car ride
At a Home Garden Tour


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mimi is adorable and I love her cut. Now that the weather is getting warmer, I've been thinking of taking Shelby for a cut, because she is always so hot.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm wondering why I can't see the new pics???


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't see them either. Not sure why?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Me, neither....maybe the Forum is having hiccups?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Neither can I.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't see the new ones either but I love the one in the car! Her hair bows are so sweet. She's a little doll.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know what is going oN.... I am editing to attach!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok, that's better. She is extremely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Now I can see them. She's so cute. I love the one with the pink bows. Her colors are so pretty.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, there she is! Mimi has such pretty colors in her coat! That is a real cute cut on her, and how nice that all her color wasn't cut off. Her little clips are so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mimi is such a baby doll! Cute! Cute! 

We love pictures!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mimi is adorable !!!! What a tiny little princess.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mimi is adorable. Love her in the bows. She would appear to be a sable parti. Definite princess! I can't imagine that weight. How delicate!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Mimi is adorable. I love the sleeping pic. Maddie sleeps this way too. Your girl is definitely a princess!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words!! She is a true princess especially in the morning! Miss thang won't walk on the wet grass to go potty!! 

I am completely in love with her!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's adorable. I love her bows!!!
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mimi Lately...*

Mimi and I have a game we play and I call "catch me if you can". I will throw a toy and she will fetch it. She will run back towards me, but instead of bringing it to me she kills it for a minute. I then will go try to take it from her, so she runs!! She runs all over the living room or yard and I pretend to be unable to catch her. Its almost like RLH! We have a great time!

Every morning we go on a morning walk in our neighborhood and then spend about 10 minutes the dog park letting her run around while I continue to jog the perimeter.

So this day she decides to go under the fence out to the street while I looked away. You should have seen me crawling underneath the fence and yelling at her to come back... She runs across the street to a cul de sac and onto a neighbors yard with me after her! I am about to be in tears because I can't keep up!! I see her looking back and then I decide to sit on the curb. I am thinking, if she is going to run away into someone's backyard, I won't be to catch her. I won't be able to keep up. 
And what does she do?! The stinker comes back!!! She must have thought we were playing our game. Oh how I love her! She gave me confidence that she will return to me.

Don't you just love that face.

First pic is when she returned to me while I am sitting on the curb on the side of the street. Yes I had to get a picture to remind me of this day after I leashed her and starting cooling down. Shhh... don't tell DH this happened.

The second is right after at home before she got a quick bath from getting grassy dew.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mimi we've missed you!
You mischevious girl. Yes, I love that face.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Mimi is an absolute doll. Thanks for sharing your day (and your pictures).


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhhhh Mimi is gorgeous! I love the pink bow in her hair. My favorite picture is the second one also.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi!!!

Yes... Life caught up with us and I have managed a better schedule to be on the forum a bit more! We have many more pics to share... Oh if you guys would know that adventures this girl has been up to... :jaw:


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the picture with the 2 pick bows...precious!

The picture of her after the chase is priceless. I'm so glad she came back to you. Was there a hole dug under the fence already?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll and looks like she enjoyed a good RLH.  I'm sure she got your heart to pumping and I'm glad she came back to play with you.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments!

Oh she had my heart pumping! The entrance to the dog park is on opposite end of the street. The place in the fence that she escaped is not as close to the ground as the rest of the perimeter. Its chainlinked so I was able to lift it and get out. She must have seen a little bit of an opening and squeezed out.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Mimi Update*

We haven't been around here much lately because I have been busy job hunting... I am currently studying for a test and wanted a good break.

Mimi is still having issues with barking at our roommates, so I try to keep her away from them and am working on it slowly. 
However she does like their cat...

Here are some pictures from today.

Mimi fighting with Slink... she wanted to knaw on his hind leg.
Relaxing
RLH 








(let's see if this works)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I finally got them to work from photobucket!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, Mimi has really grown. She's beautiful. Sorry you are still having barking issues. I know that it's stressful! 
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i LOVE mimi's hair long, she looks so lovely.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a pretty girl she is! Abby plays with our cat that looks just like Slink! He is her only playmate.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you! I like her in long hair, but boy, I didn't realize how hard it was to maintain. 
Here are a few more.

Mimi Kissing her catfriend... Slink is her only playmate right now...









I thought this one shows Slink's true feelings.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ound: That's hilarious! Poor kitty!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Mimi you look very pretty with your hair long!!
I wish we lived closer-I'd love to get these little divas together!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Some more recent pictures*

Hello! I meant to post these closer to Christmas, but hadn't downloaded them yet.

We took Mimi on her yearly vet visit and got her groomed just in time for the holidays. Our vet office keeps her all day while she gets seen by the doctor, gets all her shots, and then gets groomed all in one visit.

She looked like such a doll when I picked her up. These were taken with my cell phone camera and are not the best quality pictures. I got a new point & shoot for v-day, so there will be more to come soon.



















DH holding Mimi for my cell phone wall paper. I just thought their expressions are priceless. 









Car seat puppy... We took a small road trip to Houston and I harnessed Mimi to the baby car seat. She enjoyed herself and slept like a baby most of the way.









Mimi trying to get me off social networking.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are great Elizabeth! That last one looks very familiar!

Mimi is so beautiful, her coat is lovely.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mimi's pictures are gorgeous, Elizabeth


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awww, she's adorable. She's a tiny one like my Bella.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is soo cute I can't take it!!!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, she is beautiful! I really like her with long hair. Love the photo sitting in DH's lap, and I like the one of her playing with Slink. Poor cat, hopefully he's patient with little Mimi!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She's so pretty! I can't wait to meet her! How much does she weigh now?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate all the comments. :biggrin1:

Janan, She is still weighing in at about 6lbs although you can't probably tell because the groomer fluffed her all up!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks beautiful! Love her Christmas pictures!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Elizabeth,

I know what you mean. Max is 10 lbs, but looks heavier with all his hair. The only place his hair is thin is around his face. One reason is because the hair is silkier there and another is because Cooper loves to chew on his neck. grrr


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Wat a dollbaby - who could resist those eyes?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the picture of her chin on your keyboard. Cooper does that to me all the time. He'll be patient and then finally decides it's his turn to be in my lap!


----------

